# Gardening..So many plants to pot.



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have got 45 double petunias to get potted.
So far we have 45 bizzy lizzy done, some begonias and geraniums, also some trailing petunias. At this rate my garden should look like the chelsea flower show if they all come out.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Swap ya some fuchsias...I got a house full.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Swap ya some fuschias ...I got a house full.


*Sorry pooh but i think we have enough fushias for this year. I've also got hanging baskets to fill with strawberry plants.*


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

We moved in last summer, and the garden was very neglected, so I'm starting from scratch now it's cleared, which I love. 
I've got sweet peas and broad beans to plant out today, and will be sowing delphiniums, psnsies, mange tout, french beans on the kitchen windowsill......love this time of year!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

By the way...If you have a fuchsia and want more...just cut off some soft shoots about 3 inches long and bung 'em in a yoghurt pot of water...10 days later they will have grown lots of little white roots...gently stick 'em into small pots of compost and keep indoors to grow on....simplez!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

myshkin said:


> We moved in last summer, and the garden was very neglected, so I'm starting from scratch now it's cleared, which I love.
> I've got sweet peas and broad beans to plant out today, and will be sowing delphiniums, psnsies, mange tout, french beans on the kitchen windowsill......love this time of year!


You think you've got problems...


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

poohdog said:


> You think you've got problems...


Yikes!

The previous owner of our place had seen fit to plant leylandi along the boundary at the back, thus blocking all the light in a south facing garden, as well as the view of the hills and the neighbour's light. Once OH had got rid of them, there wasn't much to clear as the trees had leeched all the life out.
Also, the neighbours are very grateful for the return of daylight.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

We have been planting tomatos, mange tout in pots in the greenhouse but can't do much in the garden as th ground is still like christmas pudding

The potatoes are in thier potato bags, some strawberrys in grow bags ,but thats about all so far


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Poohdog, that bit of ground is crying out to be cleared and turned into a veggie patch!! That will be your job this summer!

Ive barely started anything, just sowed some flowers (winter/summer pansies, snapdragons, aquilegia, primroses, geraniums, black eyed susan, coleus).
I plan on starting my toms, cukes, courgettes, beans, etc next week when I have the week off work. Im looking forward to this year coz last year I started from scratch so Im hoping to get some tasty noms out of the stuff I planted (apples, plums, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, strawberries all went in).

oh nuts!! I forgot...I have to get going with the tender herbs too! I dont have enough windowsill space.:crying:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Poohdog, that bit of ground is crying out to be cleared and turned into a veggie patch!! That will be your job this summer!


I cheated with that pic really...I've already started on it...next door neighbour says he's been there thirty years and it's never ever been dug...I believe him.  I've got COPD so can only do a bit at a time...but I'm getting there.
This pic shows better the actual length of the garden left to do.(And I've already done about half with my aviaries on it.)

Every single forkful is damned hard work...but it's good soil.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, Im so jealous of everyone with decent sized gardens. Ive got 10ft x 20ft to work with (plus a concrete alleyway). and yet I still try and cram as much in as possible!LOL


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm waiting for some good weather so I can paint the 30 new decking board I had delivered along with some more wood for the back garden do the brickwork, raise the grass level in the garden so it don't swim when it rain lay the path, patio area for BBQ and any thing else in the back have to put up with this for years new 
rebuilt the front step and try to do part of the drive under car 

so I thing you lot have it easy this year rrr:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> wow, Im so jealous of everyone with decent sized gardens. Ive got 10ft x 20ft to work with (plus a concrete alleyway). and yet I still try and cram as much in as possible!LOL


Mine is quite teeny too, and half of it is fenced off for the chickens. I'm aiming for a slightly deranged cottage garden look, stuffed full of flowers, with the odd edible here and there


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> wow, Im so jealous of everyone with decent sized gardens. Ive got 10ft x 20ft to work with (plus a concrete alleyway). and yet I still try and cram as much in as possible!LOL


*This was one i took a couple of years back. I hope it will look better this year as we aren't going away. It's changed a bit as we don't have the rockery, but have a green house.*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

omg Janice can i move in with you, what a lush garden, you should be very proud ,beautiful xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> omg Janice can i move in with you, what a lush garden, you should be very proud ,beautiful xxxx


*lol Thank you collie..You can move in only if you do the weeding.*


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

myshkin said:


> I'm aiming for a slightly deranged cottage garden look, stuffed full of flowers, with the odd edible here and there


Oh I love that look!

Janice your garden is beautiful. Poohdog, your garden is coming along nicely, I'd love to see the end result when your all done!

I've been planting primroses and will be sowing lots of wildflower seeds soon but my heart is broke as the garden has taken a hammering since we brought Horace home last year...

Lots of people kept saying about the state of their grass and I was feeling rather pleased that ours was still green and lovely, but seemingly overnight all these patches of yellow dead grass have appeared


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Mine is quite teeny too, and half of it is fenced off for the chickens. I'm aiming for a slightly deranged cottage garden look, stuffed full of flowers, with the odd edible here and there


Thats what I did last year! I can recommend dwarf kale as a good bedding plant, mine looked really nice in amongest the nasturiums and cornflowers.



JANICE199 said:


> *This was one i took a couple of years back. I hope it will look better this year as we aren't going away. It's changed a bit as we don't have the rockery, but have a green house.*


No offense Janice.....but Im kinda hating you little bit right now!rrr:

Still I didnt do badly last year. I managed to fit in fruit trees/bushes, veg beds, flower beds, compost bins, mini greenhouse, seating area and room for the dogs to run about! and pretty much every vertical surface was covered in window boxes, shelves or flower pouches as well!!LOL


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow Janice, I love it!

We were supposed to get a mini digger in to completely remodel the dive that is my back garden, but when it arrived it wouldn't fit under the car port 

OH's now convinced himself he's going to do it all by hand, but it's a hell of a job & I'm way too busy with the last few weeks of my degree to spend much time helping him


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow Janice, I love it!
> 
> We were supposed to get a mini digger in to completely remodel the dive that is my back garden, but when it arrived it wouldn't fit under the car port
> 
> OH's now convinced himself he's going to do it all by hand, but it's a hell of a job & I'm way too busy with the last few weeks of my degree to spend much time helping him


*Trust me it doesn't look anywhere as nice as that at the moment. Believe it or not when we moved in here the top of the garden was fall of damson trees shooting up everywhere. I've lost count of the amount of times we have changed the garden around.*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Trust me it doesn't look anywhere as nice as that at the moment. Believe it or not when we moved in here the top of the garden was fall of damson trees shooting up everywhere. I've lost count of the amount of times we have changed the garden around.*


My plan is to literally turn it all to lawn with 5 or 6 fruit trees dotted about, no borders as we're too busy to maintain them & Rogue would probably trash them anyway 

At the far end beyond the garage where it's south facing I'm going to fence off & grow a few veggies.

We've got a border & pond out the front, & a border along the side of the garage where I've got a few herbs that really need replacing as they're looking very sad now


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

have fun janice! LOVE your garden by the way. my back gardens a tip, theres a humungous mound of earth the builders left 15 years ago and no one between then and now has moved it. 
we got a skip this week so we've cleared out all the rubbish that was in the garden along with wood we cant use (fil insisted on bringing half of the wood from the old shed and cluttering up the garden but has no intention of using it, he's moved out now so the worst went in the skip, i cut up what i could burn and a friend took the rest)
we're getting a mini digger in a few weeks to level it out and then get a fence put up. theres only a naff chain link between us and the road (plus a 15ft stretch of trees) and although ours have never contemplated it, i darent leave them out unsupervised.

i got lots of pots and hanging baskets in the mean time though which i shall be potting over the next couple of weeks


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm very jealous of anyone with a big garden, ours is tiny with 2 huge trees that we can't do anything about because it's a council property. We also have a huge disability ramp that makes things more difficult. 

We've lived here for a year now and last year I spent quite a lot of time trying to sort it out and whilst doing that I found something really strange. Whilst digging I found buried bricks, no structure just random bricks, also mugs, plates and glasses. All I can think of is that the previous tenant buried them for some reason  So while the soil is good I have to shift through it all for glass and bits of plate before I can plant anything.

So lots of work to do in my tiny garden, I'm always wondering what I'm going to find next.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have potted the plants. I haven't done the hanging baskets yet as i've decided to put the strawberries in hanging plastic bags.
Runner beans are in to soak over night, and with a bit of luck i will get them planted tomorrow.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Lucky I live alone without some houseproud female  what space isn't taken up with birds is full of cuttings and seedlings.It will look quite empty when everything is outside in the garden...


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

this is my 6th year of living here and only just started gardening about a month ago  ive got hanging baskets up, little pots with pansies in, heather planted and tulips planted  i need to have a huge fire to burn loads of rubbish then i can crack on with new fencing, more plants, gravel and decking x


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

No hanging baskets outside yet I hope...too early yet.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Janice - your garden is beautiful.

Catz -I have little kale seedlings I've potted on today, ready to go into my crazy border 

Poohdog - I think you'd actually really like some bossy, gobby northern bird to share your little spot of paradise ('cause if she weren't bossy she wouldn't be enough woman for thee). I'll keep my eye out chuck, point her in your direction if I see her


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Janice - your garden is beautiful.
> 
> Catz -I have little kale seedlings I've potted on today, ready to go into my crazy border
> 
> Poohdog - I think you'd actually really like some bossy, gobby northern bird to share your little spot of paradise ('cause if she weren't bossy she wouldn't be enough woman for thee). I'll keep my eye out chuck, point her in your direction if I see her


Only if she's got money...I'd even put up with a wrinkly if she was rich...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

poohdog said:


> No hanging baskets outside yet I hope...too early yet.


Ive got one......its got last years manky ol' fuschia in it!!

I couldnt stand not having any grub in the ground so went out yesterday and planted some broad beans, peas and onion sets! (its abit late but then again so is spring this year!!). Cant wait for later on though....Im going to try plum tomatoes, melons and patio courgettes too!:dita:

(we really need a gardening sticky thread dont we?).


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> (we really need a gardening sticky thread dont we?).


Not another sticky...I never look at those on here now...


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Is it too early for hanging baskets to be outside??


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I would say yes. Wait until we can be more sure of no frost.*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I would say yes. Wait until we can be more sure of no frost.*


Ok thanks i didn't know x


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Staceyxxx said:


> Is it too early for hanging baskets to be outside??


Definitely is oop north, I am in the midlands and we are still getting frosts.

Lovely garden Janice very posh 

I used to have a nice garden, but then I got a Dougie 

Years back I lived in a 30's semi with a huge long back garden, my dad took it over to grow veg he must have thought he was still a farmer though with the amount of stuff he put in :001_unsure: He expected me to get home from a days work and water it, would take 2 hours and my son was only little then


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

ok you gardening gurus!

I have a really shady section of the garden, even in the height of summer its shaded and protected. Its only a small patch... but I want some suggestions of what to plant?

I already have a few ferns in there, a hosta and an xmas rose. I was wondering what to do for some colour? 

I thought of some dog violets (love love these), but cant find any 

Suggestions please?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

JAChihuahua said:


> ok you gardening gurus!
> 
> I have a really shady section of the garden, even in the height of summer its shaded and protected. Its only a small patch... but I want some suggestions of what to plant?
> 
> ...


Was going to say hostas and ferns! Hardy geraniums I find easy and grow anywhere


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Staceyxxx said:


> Is it too early for hanging baskets to be outside??


Everyone has a favourite story of something daft they've done..if they'll admit it...here's mine.

Some years back I spent the whole day planting baskets in early May...over twenty of them.I took a gamble and hung them all out in the garden thinking I'd keep a sharp eye on the weather forecasts in case of frost.

A couple of days later after watching a movie around midnight the weather man came on and warned of a hard frost.
I went out and it was absolutely slinging it down.In the pitch dark I trekked round the garden gathering up baskets and taking them into the kitchen...they were everywhere dripping water all over.

You couldn't move for baskets and I was soaked to the skin.The telly was still on in the background and I heard someone mention Christmas...it was then it dawned on me.I had been watching a movie and the following weather report I had recorded in November!

Standing there exhausted and wet through my language would have shamed Gordon Ramsey 

Needless to say there was no frost and with much cursing I re-hung the ruddy lot back out again the next morning


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JAChihuahua said:


> ok you gardening gurus!
> 
> I have a really shady section of the garden, even in the height of summer its shaded and protected. Its only a small patch... but I want some suggestions of what to plant?
> 
> ...


*A tip i have found out in the last few years. You can plant loads of bedding plants in the shade, in fact i have found they last longer.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats a lovely garden Janice.
Mine is split in two, the bit by the house, mainly grass, the pond and flowers round the edge
Behind the garage is the bigger bit where there is the veg patch, grass, two plum trees and two cherry trees. 
The cherriy trees are late flowering thsi year but we have lots of daffs, primroses have been very good this year (I love primroses) and look a picture

This morning I have bees sorting out the baby strawberries and noticed the gooseberries are in flower


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *A tip i have found out in the last few years. You can plant loads of bedding plants in the shade, in fact i have found they last longer.*


Hmmm, the petunias didnt last last year or the begonias lol. Will try some pansys and busy lizzies this year instead. The busy lizzies in the rest of the garden were stunning last year so heres hoping!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JAChihuahua said:


> Hmmm, the petunias didnt last last year or the begonias lol. Will try some pansys and busy lizzies this year instead. The busy lizzies in the rest of the garden were stunning last year so heres hoping!


*In the picture of my garden you will see i had 3 trees at the top of the garden, 2 were are very big, but we still have pots with flowers in up there.
Sadly my favourite tree ( the very light green one died).*


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *In the picture of my garden you will see i had 3 trees at the top of the garden, 2 were are very big, but we still have pots with flowers in up there.
> Sadly my favourite tree ( the very light green one died).*


Thanks janice thats very encouraging! Your garden is stunning!

I've just found out that my favourite flowers of all time are poisonous to dogs, so I think they will have to come up - lilly of the valley , I may try to rehouse them in the raised bed, but I'm still worried Lady will jump up there too.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JAChihuahua said:


> Thanks janice thats very encouraging! Your garden is stunning!
> 
> I've just found out that my favourite flowers of all time are poisonous to dogs, so I think they will have to come up - lilly of the valley , I may try to rehouse them in the raised bed, but I'm still worried Lady will jump up there too.


*Thank you for the compliment, but i have to confess it looks a right mess at the moment.I will try and get a picture up later of how it looks now..then we can compare when it's done. lol*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

JAChihuahua said:


> I have a really shady section of the garden, even in the height of summer its shaded and protected. Its only a small patch... but I want some suggestions of what to plant?


Ive got a teeny shady patch too! Mine has ferns, blackberries, mint, and cyclamen. Ive just bought aqualegias, hellebores and ivy to go out there too.
Most of those are foilage or spring/autumn flowering though but you can get some nice hydrangeas that dont mind some shade.

Ive given up trying to avoid plants that will make the dogs sick!! Seems like everything will upset them and Alfie tends to grab mouthfuls of plants as he runs by (little ****!). Now Im just avoiding the deadly ones and if he gets a tummy ache from whats left its his own fault!!LOL


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive got a teeny shady patch too! Mine has ferns, blackberries, mint, and cyclamen. Ive just bought aqualegias, hellebores and ivy to go out there too.
> Most of those are foilage or spring/autumn flowering though but you can get some nice hydrangeas that dont mind some shade.
> 
> Ive given up trying to avoid plants that will make the dogs sick!! Seems like everything will upset them and Alfie tends to grab mouthfuls of plants as he runs by (little ****!). Now Im just avoiding the deadly ones and if he gets a tummy ache from whats left its his own fault!!LOL


*I absolutely love aqualegias. But my silly hubby will keep digging them up.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love your garden Jan  bet its lovely to sit in in the summer ! xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Love your garden Jan  bet its lovely to sit in in the summer ! xx


*lol Suzy i hope it will be better then the picture of how it was.*


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive got a teeny shady patch too! Mine has ferns, blackberries, mint, and cyclamen. Ive just bought aqualegias, hellebores and ivy to go out there too.
> Most of those are foilage or spring/autumn flowering though but you can get some nice hydrangeas that dont mind some shade.
> 
> Ive given up trying to avoid plants that will make the dogs sick!! Seems like everything will upset them and Alfie tends to grab mouthfuls of plants as he runs by (little ****!). Now Im just avoiding the deadly ones and if he gets a tummy ache from whats left its his own fault!!LOL


ooh mine is next to the house, and it took 2 years after moving in to sort the walls from the ivy attacks, and the brambles growing UNDER! the blimmin foundations! Beware of these two and make sure you keep them under control!

I was just looking at the Hydrangea seemanii, might try growing that up the fence, and Ive just ordered some periwinkles - lots of different colours (purples, whites, blues and pinks, variagated and normal) as these like a bit of shade too!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JAChihuahua said:


> ooh mine is next to the house, and it took 2 years after moving in to sort the walls from the ivy attacks, and the brambles growing UNDER! the blimmin foundations! Beware of these two and make sure you keep them under control!
> 
> I was just looking at the Hydrangea seemanii, might try growing that up the fence, and Ive just ordered some periwinkles - lots of different colours (purples, whites, blues and pinks, variagated and normal) as these like a bit of shade too!


*Periwinkle spreads like wild fire. Just so that you know.*


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Periwinkle spreads like wild fire. Just so that you know.*


Lol theyre going in pots in the shady spot!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

JAChihuahua said:


> ooh mine is next to the house, and it took 2 years after moving in to sort the walls from the ivy attacks, and the brambles growing UNDER! the blimmin foundations! Beware of these two and make sure you keep them under control!


oh, I know! Thats why the ivy is a ground cover one (sunk in a pot to keep it small) and the blackberry is a Loch Ness (designed to stay small and be non prickly!). Because I have such a small garden most things are dwarf or container type varieties!

Although TBH anything that wasnt instantly eaten by slugs would be nice....


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> oh, I know! Thats why the ivy is a ground cover one (sunk in a pot to keep it small) and the blackberry is a Loch Ness (designed to stay small and be non prickly!). Because I have such a small garden most things are dwarf or container type varieties!
> 
> Although TBH anything that wasnt instantly eaten by slugs would be nice....


Try saving your eggshells and sprinkling the broken bits on the soil.... AND a slug pub. I do a slug pub once a week and release all the very drunk slugs at the park :devil:

Beer Trap: Make Your Own Slug Pub ~ Slug Off I do the plastic bottle trap, but I put a couple of large pebbles in the trap so they dont drown - but they do get drunk and they cant get out!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I savemy egg shell all the year and crush them round the strawberries to keep the slugs at bay.

It worked well last year, they don't like thier bellies scratched


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Look how pretty my tulips are


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Bisbow said:


> I savemy egg shell all the year and crush them round the strawberries to keep the slugs at bay.
> 
> It worked well last year, they don't like thier bellies scratched


While back I watched one of the gardening programes, think it was around the time of the Chelsea flower show and they interviewed a chap who grew hostas (commerically). Not a slug hole in sight and he said he used ....... hair, as in human hair! From memory a relation was a hairdresser and saved it for him.

I tried it with Dougie hair but it was particulary dry & windy so it just blew away lol


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a fully automated slug and snail removing machine. Effective but does leave some "waste"....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*As promised here is a picture of the garden without all the flowers. Have to confess the grass got a hair cut yesterday.*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Janice i love your garden


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> Janice i love your garden


*Thank you Stacey..lots of work to be done in the next couple of weeks.*


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Janice your garden is lovely!

Our garden is just grass but we want so much but it will take years to get it nice! We need a landscape gardener I think for inspiration!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

PinkEars said:


> Janice your garden is lovely!
> 
> Our garden is just grass but we want so much but it will take years to get it nice! We need a landscape gardener I think for inspiration!


*Yours looks huge, swap you lol. We have found in recent years having loads of pots with flowers is best for us. That way the dogs don't trample them.*


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Yours looks huge, swap you lol. We have found in recent years having loads of pots with flowers is best for us. That way the dogs don't trample them.*


It is 150foot and one of the main reasons for buying the house! So much to be done on the house itself though that the garden may have to stay like this till next year! Than I will be after lots of tips!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

PinkEars said:


> Janice your garden is lovely!
> 
> Our garden is just grass but we want so much but it will take years to get it nice! We need a landscape gardener I think for inspiration!


I love your garden but jeez you really need to do something with those trees,lol.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Transferred some more tulips today, need more planters now


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Staceyxxx said:


> Transferred some more tulips today, need more planters now


Stacey...The local Pound shop here has some decent sized oblong ones like in your picture...£1 Absolutely silly money.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Firedog said:


> I love your garden but jeez you really need to do something with those trees,lol.


Lol you have seen my other thread right? ;-)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

PinkEars said:


> Lol you have seen my other thread right? ;-)


Yes.........


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Stacey...The local Pound shop here has some decent sized oblong ones like in your picture...£1 Absolutely silly money.


Yep thats where i got mine from.. saw some for £6 then went in pound shop and got a few, saved lots of money


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone been gardening this weekend?!?! please help me and push me on to do mine.. ive been tree chopping today, really want it done for august, at the moment its two massive fire piles, cut down trees and nettles


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Where's the jealous emoticon??? There's still snow here.  Love to garden, even though the season is so short here. Which reminds me I need to get some starts going. I do have some lovely perennials that will come up eventually.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> Anyone been gardening this weekend?!?! please help me and push me on to do mine.. ive been tree chopping today, really want it done for august, at the moment its two massive fire piles, cut down trees and nettles


*I've not done as much as i wanted to. I have 8 hanging baskets to get done. I have just ordered some brackets for some of them, so i can hang them from the concrete fence posts.
lol, i have said to hubby, he can do 4 baskets and i will do 4. We will see who's comes out the best. pmsl.
As for your garden rubbish, leave it a couple of days then burn it. I LOVE a bonfire.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A couple of my tulips.....*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Spent most of the day in the garden. Put up the bean poles ready for the runner beans growing in the greenhouse. Put some mange tout under cloches.Planted some lettuce and radish seeds and spring onions.
Weeded the strawberry beds and raspberry canes,OH cut the grass, again.

Now my shoulders ache like mad and I am worn out


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ooooh, pretty tulips! Mine have mostly gone over now and I dont think I will bother again. Alfie has been eating the leaves so now I have raggedy looking tulips and a dog with the squits!
Ive got to get going with my annuals this year. Going to do mainly tubs and then get some wall planters, wire them to my fence posts and alternate annual flowers and tumbling tomatoes! Then Im growing some pansies and snapdragons from seed which will go in huge trugs year round.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Spent most of the day in the garden. Put up the bean poles ready for the runner beans growing in the greenhouse. Put some mange tout under cloches.Planted some lettuce and radish seeds and spring onions.
> Weeded the strawberry beds and raspberry canes,OH cut the grass, again.
> 
> Now my shoulders ache like mad and I am worn out


*This year i have planted my strawberry plants in those long green bags. I have them hanging from the gazebo. The slugs won't get to them this year.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *This year i have planted my strawberry plants in those long green bags. I have them hanging from the gazebo. The slugs won't get to them this year.*


I save my egg shells all year and crush them round the plants, they don't like thier little bellies scratched.
Never tried the bags, hope they do well for you


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *This year i have planted my strawberry plants in those long green bags. I have them hanging from the gazebo. The slugs won't get to them this year.*


I found a snail on the top frame our gazebo this morning. :yikes:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I found a snail on the top frame our gazebo this morning. :yikes:


*lol well mine is getting a bit rusty ( the gazebo) lol..so if they mange to get up it they deserve a bit of fruit.*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've not done as much as i wanted to. I have 8 hanging baskets to get done. I have just ordered some brackets for some of them, so i can hang them from the concrete fence posts.
> lol, i have said to hubby, he can do 4 baskets and i will do 4. We will see who's comes out the best. pmsl.
> As for your garden rubbish, leave it a couple of days then burn it. I LOVE a bonfire.*


Erm its been waiting to be burned about 2 month now i just keep putting it off


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

tescos here near where i live started selling all there bedding plants of reduced on friday night from £3.00 to 99p nothing is selling mainly cos it it freezing still :O(.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope this thread keeps going as I'd like to see how your garden looks over the summer Janice. 

I might add some pictures of our garden but it's taken a beating since His Lordship arrived 
I do believe that I found a few sunflowers that cleverly concealed themselves... I planted them last year but the slugs got to most of them so I thought that was that. 

Our beautiful forsythia was badly damaged by strong winds last month so we need to replace it. I love nice gardens, they make my soul sing.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

IrishEyes said:


> I hope this thread keeps going as I'd like to see how your garden looks over the summer Janice.
> 
> I might add some pictures of our garden but it's taken a beating since His Lordship arrived
> I do believe that I found a few sunflowers that cleverly concealed themselves... I planted them last year but the slugs got to most of them so I thought that was that.
> ...


*Once all is in bloom i will add some pictures. I too love a nice garden. Fingers crossed we don't get a hosepipe ban.
Well i have just told hubby i'm going out to do my hanging baskets. I must be mad, i'm still half asleep. lol*


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Once all is in bloom i will add some pictures. I too love a nice garden. Fingers crossed we don't get a hosepipe ban.
> Well i have just told hubby i'm going out to do my hanging baskets. I must be mad, i'm still half asleep. lol*


Me too....I was out at half 6 admiring "my" veg plot. Next door (holiday home) want me to use it, so OH spent our sunny bank holiday Monday clearing it. Loads of space for veg!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Once all is in bloom i will add some pictures. I too love a nice garden. Fingers crossed we don't get a hosepipe ban.
> Well i have just told hubby i'm going out to do my hanging baskets. I must be mad, i'm still half asleep. lol*


Thats made me laugh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Me too....I was out at half 6 admiring "my" veg plot. Next door (holiday home) want me to use it, so OH spent our sunny bank holiday Monday clearing it. Loads of space for veg!


*haha, hubby nicked half of my small veg. patch so i have just told him, I will be planting ALL the pots. He didn't go much on that.
One hanging basket just done, i need more plants.*


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha, hubby nicked half of my small veg. patch so i have just told him, I will be planting ALL the pots. He didn't go much on that.
> One hanging basket just done, i need more plants.*


Well, OH's willingness to get in there and do the digging wasn't completely selfless. I grew sweetcorn a few years ago, they weren't very big, but tasted amazing. He's mithered me to do it every year since, but I haven't had the space. He's off to Cheshire today, and I know he'll be calling in the garden centre on the way back looking for sweetcorn seedlings


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

myshkin said:


> Well, OH's willingness to get in there and do the digging wasn't completely selfless. I grew sweetcorn a few years ago, they weren't very big, but tasted amazing. He's mithered me to do it every year since, but I haven't had the space. He's off to Cheshire today, and I know he'll be calling in the garden centre on the way back looking for sweetcorn seedlings


*I actually persuaded hubby to dig up our rockery so we could have a veg. patch. Then the pillock plants tulips in it.
I do think i might now smother it in flowers, and just have my 4 tomato plants in there.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Planting this early in the morning!!!:yikes::yikes: Im just imagining you outside in your dressinggown and those lovely furry slippers you have got Jan ! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Planting this early in the morning!!!:yikes::yikes: Im just imagining you outside in your dressinggown and those lovely furry slippers you have got Jan ! :laugh::laugh:


*lol I have my shorts and t-shirt on, with fluffy slippers. ( very fetching i might add).
It has started to rain, so i will just have to go shopping for more plants soon.:thumbsup:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol I have my shorts and t-shirt on, with fluffy slippers. ( very fetching i might add).
> It has started to rain, so i will just have to go shopping for more plants soon.:thumbsup:*


LOL :laugh: have fun shopping ....well jealous ...back in the office today - and its brilliant sunshine again!!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I will be putting some cherry tomatos into hanging basckets today,they are not big enough to put out though so will have to stay in the green house a while longer.

I want to sort out the centre patch in the front garden, seems I have a nice crop of butterups invading the primroses and it looks like a good year for dandylions as well. I will go out there when the sun moves round a bit. Mostof the daffs want deadheading now and there are lots of them


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I only got into gardening last year and was amazed how addictive it is!! Last year I dug a large border and was rather proud of myself. Annoyingly though, I discovered that half the border only has soil as deep as an inch or two as the builders dumped a ton of concrete  So, this year I'm going to put plant pots there.

Over the weekend I've planted leeks, carrots, lettuce, tomatoes, sweetpea, and hollyhock.

I have potatoes, and various other seeds to plant  I just ordered myself a mini greenhouse which I'm rather excited about


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> I will be putting some cherry tomatos into hanging basckets today,they are not big enough to put out though so will have to stay in the green house a while longer.
> 
> I want to sort out the centre patch in the front garden, seems I have a nice crop of butterups invading the primroses and it looks like a good year for dandylions as well. I will go out there when the sun moves round a bit. Mostof the daffs want deadheading now and there are lots of them


*Do you tie your daffs in knots when they are finished blooming?
Last year i did a few potatoes in a tub, but i think i put too many in, didn't get many back.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

All my lickle veggie seedlings in the bed are starting to come up now!hurrah!
Got lettuce, spinach, spring onions, radishes and beetroot doing well and more sown in modules in case of ninja slug attacks. The courgette, cucumber and tomato seedlings are looking nice and healthy and the fruit trees and bushes have lots of flower buds on them. Just sowed some more french beans and sweet peas coz frankly I didnt have enough of either last year!
Currently trying to sort out my main ornamental area (the concrete alleyway down the side of the house). I have bought a rhodendrum, hydrangea, jasmine, climbing hydrangea, pieris, honeysuckle and skimmia to go in large tubs now just need some big pots of annuals to fill in the gaps. Oh, and add to my herb collection too!
Think I might have gotten addicted to gardening last year!!LOL


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> All my lickle veggie seedlings in the bed are starting to come up now!hurrah!
> Got lettuce, spinach, spring onions, radishes and beetroot doing well and more sown in modules in case of ninja slug attacks. The courgette, cucumber and tomato seedlings are looking nice and healthy and the fruit trees and bushes have lots of flower buds on them. Just sowed some more french beans and sweet peas coz frankly I didnt have enough of either last year!
> Currently trying to sort out my main ornamental area (the concrete alleyway down the side of the house). I have bought a rhodendrum, hydrangea, jasmine, climbing hydrangea, pieris, honeysuckle and skimmia to go in large tubs now just need some big pots of annuals to fill in the gaps. Oh, and add to my herb collection too!
> Think I might have gotten addicted to gardening last year!!LOL


*I got a lovely rhodendrum from tesco last week. It wasn't until i got home i realised i could have had 2 for for £15, i paid £10 for 1.*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Was hoping to get loads done this week... forcast rain tomorrow onwards!!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Do you tie your daffs in knots when they are finished blooming?
> Last year i did a few potatoes in a tub, but i think i put too many in, didn't get many back.*


No, just dead head them and when the leaves go brown cut them off. Looks a bit untidy but thats the way I was told to do them. They come again every year
and multiply and I divide them about every 3 years.
I have potatoes in bags, I put three in a bag and that seems OK. Last year we had a good crop. I have got earlies and main crop this year so hoping it will be as good as last year

JUst done the front and got most of the buttercups out, only trouble is they come back again


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok, now there is a war going on between me and other half. ( note i didn't say hubby )
He did what i knew he would do. He waited for me to do my hanging basket, then done his.:thumbdown:
The git, has used the best fuscias (sp) for his.
But all is not lost " yet "..i'll get him back.*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

*HELP*

In my hanging baskets i put a 3 hyacinth, a pansy and some ivy what hangs down... The hyacinth and ivy have started dying off, i've been watering once every day ish (sometimes i miss a day as i forget lol) does anyone know why? also do some plants react bad to each other, this gardening lark baffles me lol


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok, now there is a war going on between me and other half. ( note i didn't say hubby )
> He did what i knew he would do. He waited for me to do my hanging basket, then done his.:thumbdown:
> The git, has used the best fuscias (sp) for his.
> But all is not lost " yet "..i'll get him back.*


Oooh who has won????


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok, now there is a war going on between me and other half. ( note i didn't say hubby )
> He did what i knew he would do. He waited for me to do my hanging basket, then done his.:thumbdown:
> The git, has used the best fuscias (sp) for his.
> But all is not lost " yet "..i'll get him back.*


Hanging basket wars, brilliant! No wonder your garden is so gorgeous.

I just put fuschias into my newly edged border, love them, they remind me of my mum's and granny's gardens.

OH and I have a good arrangement - he is there for digging, chopping down, smashing up stuff. It makes him happy, and he gets to feel all manly (he needs that, living with me, trust me ). Then I do the patient, growing stuff....then he gets to eat it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Staceyxxx said:


> Oooh who has won????


ME I have 16 hanging baskets


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Have done some gardening myself today...trimmed by bush!! Was a bit overgrown so have given it a short back n sides....might start on baskets 2 moro..luv gardening i do!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> Have done some gardening myself today...trimmed by bush!! Was a bit overgrown so have given it a short back n sides....might start on baskets 2 moro..luv gardening i do!!


I trimmed my bush the other night
like to be neat n tidy


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> I trimmed my bush the other night
> like to be neat n tidy


If u let your bush go too wild can go all matted and sticky from snail trail aye.....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> If u let your bush go too wild can go all matted and sticky from snail trail aye.....


Dunno, my bush has never gone wild, its a ' bald' bush


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> Dunno, my bush has never gone wild, its a ' bald' bush


Do you call it gary?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

My bush has become a wildlife haven , for both creatures great n small


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

tincan said:


> My bush has become a wildlife haven , for both creatures great n small


Have u any pics of ya bush? We could go compare!!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tincan said:


> My bush has become a wildlife haven , for both creatures great n small


Hope you not harbouring any 'illegals' in your bush


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

opps! sorry to have gone off track! back to petunias


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Have u ever had a bush fire??


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

You're just making yourselves look vindictive and bitchy to be honest...I've had an education recently about how people behave on here.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> You're just making yourselves look vindictive and bitchy to be honest...I've had an education recently about how people behave on here.


Pardon


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

ERm ... all i can say it is a very sacred bush ...... it flourishes in warmth , likes to be well watered , and a good feed applied at least once a month , that's all it needs to make it blossom


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

myshkin said:


> You're just making yourselves look vindictive and bitchy to be honest...I've had an education recently about how people behave on here.


Who ?!?!?!

I am so confused!!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

myshkin said:


> You're just making yourselves look vindictive and bitchy to be honest...I've had an education recently about how people behave on here.


Sorry? I do not understand....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Staceyxxx said:


> Who ?!?!?!
> 
> I am so confused!!!


Me too!
Forum police maybe


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Flippin eck !!!! what's gone wrong in ere :yikes::yikes:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> You're just making yourselves look vindictive and bitchy to be honest...I've had an education recently about how people behave on here.


So come on then share! who is making themselves look bitchy and why!
only theres a fair bit of confusion here!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DT said:


> So come on then share! who is making themselves look bitchy and why!
> only theres a fair bit of confusion here!


No confusion at all, DT, judging by the red rep you're giving out.
Snide derailment of a thread due to a personal vendetta - I know how much you value freedom of speech, give as much negative rep as you like, I don't really care, I'll still give my opinion.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> No confusion at all, DT, judging by the red rep you're giving out.
> Snide derailment of a thread due to a personal vendetta - I know how much you value freedom of speech, give as much negative rep as you like, I don't really care, I'll still give my opinion.


But you were hardly specific in who you were slating were you!

If you got summat to say! say it!
Don't beat around the BUSh


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> No confusion at all, DT, judging by the red rep you're giving out.
> Snide derailment of a thread due to a personal vendetta - I know how much you value freedom of speech, give as much negative rep as you like, I don't really care, I'll still give my opinion.


And in 5 years I maybe given 10 red rep max!
C ant be doing with sly folk!
And you're as sly as they get!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

awwww, c'mon you lot! Dont you dare get a nice inoffensive gardening thread locked!!:frown2:
Everyone knows its impossible to talk about gardening on line without someone having a 'Carry On' moment about bushes! Snigger and move on I say....



and back to topic. I bought a teeny pepper plant from Wilko today. Never grown one before and friend pointed out that I dont like peppers but if I grow some I darned well will eat them!!LOL
Also chuffed to discover that most of the things that I planted last year (that didnt grow and looked half dead) have sprung to life and are growing like champions! woo hoo!!!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DT said:


> And in 5 years I maybe given 10 red rep max!
> C ant be doing with sly folk!
> And you're as sly as they get!


Oh, keep knocking them out. Only showing yourself up. Sly, aye that's me, always hiding what I mean


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Oh, keep knocking them out. Only showing yourself up. Sly, aye that's me, always hiding what I mean


 You take life too seriously luv


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> Oooh who has won????





myshkin said:


> Hanging basket wars, brilliant! No wonder your garden is so gorgeous.
> 
> I just put fuschias into my newly edged border, love them, they remind me of my mum's and granny's gardens.
> 
> OH and I have a good arrangement - he is there for digging, chopping down, smashing up stuff. It makes him happy, and he gets to feel all manly (he needs that, living with me, trust me ). Then I do the patient, growing stuff....then he gets to eat it


*No winner yet. I will wait until they are all in bloom, posts some pics and you lot can be the judges.*


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Your garden is stunning Janice  

I havent got the patience with flowers and the like. I'd like to grow veggies I think, but I'd kill flowers


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> Your garden is stunning Janice
> 
> I havent got the patience with flowers and the like. I'd like to grow veggies I think, but I'd kill flowers


*lol now that picture with all the flowers was taken a couple of years back..I think hubby and myself have our work cut out to make it look better.*


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

13 pages!!! WOW! I havent got the time this morning but will catch up later.

I need some advice though ladies.

I have an old outhouse in the back garden which is covered in Ivy. Its an old brick built construction, weve had it checked for asbestos (thankfully its not!), and we keep the ivy under controll by ensuring it doesnt encroach the roof or get too bushy. Its so old that I dont mind if the ivy destroyes the brick work, its scheduled to be knocked down as/when it becomes unusable (we use it to store logs at the moment). 

Now under the ivy we have a small flower bed, and also a free wall where the ivy hasnt spread too. What can I grow under ivy and can I put something to grow up the free wall?

Also... we have a pair of blackbirds nesting in the ivy, so should I wait until they have fledged their young before planting anything?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JAChihuahua said:


> 13 pages!!! WOW! I havent got the time this morning but will catch up later.
> 
> I need some advice though ladies.
> 
> ...


*To grow up the free wall you could have, jasmine, clematis, a climbing rose, to name just a few.
Under the ivy, ( in the flower bed). It would depend on how much light the flower bed gets. In my mind, i would put a water feature, surrounded by hostas, grasses, ect.*


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

We have just started to do up a house (to sell) and I have been off work this week making a start on the garden. It has lain unclaimed for many years and is, therefore, creating tons of garden waste in my efforts to return it to a nice family garden. I must say it is damned hard work. Every bit of my body aches. Yesterday I spent 8 hours weilding loppers and hedge trimmers. Even my thumbs ache! Today my OH is taking the chian saw to tackle the very neglected laurel hedge as the hedge trimmers werent manly enough to chop through the branches. I am off for another day of garden gymnastics in a while. Its funny because even though we arent doing it up to live in, I really want to make this garden something special. The trick is gong to be doing it on a shoestring! On the look out for free plants and reclaimed garden trellis....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

nutty said:


> We have just started to do up a house (to sell) and I have been off work this week making a start on the garden. It has lain unclaimed for many years and is, therefore, creating tons of garden waste in my efforts to return it to a nice family garden. I must say it is damned hard work. Every bit of my body aches. Yesterday I spent 8 hours weilding loppers and hedge trimmers. Even my thumbs ache! Today my OH is taking the chian saw to tackle the very neglected laurel hedge as the hedge trimmers werent manly enough to chop through the branches. I am off for another day of garden gymnastics in a while. Its funny because even though we arent doing it up to live in, I really want to make this garden something special. The trick is gong to be doing it on a shoestring! On the look out for free plants and reclaimed garden trellis....


*Before and after pictures would be nice.*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Posting again as its been missed lol..........



Staceyxxx said:


> *HELP*
> 
> In my hanging baskets i put a 3 hyacinth, a pansy and some ivy what hangs down... The hyacinth and ivy have started dying off, i've been watering once every day ish (sometimes i miss a day as i forget lol) does anyone know why? also do some plants react bad to each other, this gardening lark baffles me lol


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Before and after pictures would be nice.*


Ive got my before pics.... you need to come round and do mine so i can do the after


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Before and after pictures would be nice.*


Damn....the jungle effect has already disappeared, but I will take some pics today because it would be great to see the transformation.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> *HELP*
> 
> In my hanging baskets i put a 3 hyacinth, a pansy and some ivy what hangs down... The hyacinth and ivy have started dying off, i've been watering once every day ish (sometimes i miss a day as i forget lol) does anyone know why? also do some plants react bad to each other, this gardening lark baffles me lol


*Ok without actually seeing them, when did you plant them? and when did you put them outside? ( if they are outside). Personally i would have said it's the wrong time for hyacinths. The ivy, i'm guessing if you purchased it recently, has been in a warm climate and the frost or cold nights we have had has got to it. Pansies are quite hardy plants.*
*Just a note to people buying from shops and garden centres.
Remember these place have had their plants in warm places. They don't care about selling them, whether or not the weather is right for them.*


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

agree with janice about the plants. Always sensible to slowly introduce outside and acclimatise them.

I bought some garden centre bargains yesterday.... 200+ bedding plants for under £3..... all were in desperate need of watering and were looking sorry for themselves. Overnight in the porch and a LOT of water and they are already looking fabulous! Another day or two in the porch, then in the cold frame before I eventually plant them!

Janice - that ivy flower bed gets sun nearly all day, its south facing and get LOTS AND LOTS of sunshine!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JAChihuahua said:


> agree with janice about the plants. Always sensible to slowly introduce outside and acclimatise them.
> 
> I bought some garden centre bargains yesterday.... 200+ bedding plants for under £3..... all were in desperate need of watering and were looking sorry for themselves. Overnight in the porch and a LOT of water and they are already looking fabulous! Another day or two in the porch, then in the cold frame before I eventually plant them!
> 
> Janice - that ivy flower bed gets sun nearly all day, its south facing and get LOTS AND LOTS of sunshine!


*Well that's good then. You can plant what you like in there.
Another thing i learnt the other day, ( via the web), is that clematis can be used as ground cover.
I have bought 4 this year, 2 to go along the back fence and 2 to grow up the rose arch we got last week. I'm also thinking of buying another one, to grow up through my eucalyptus tree.*


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a montana elizabeth clematis growing through a beech tree! Its one of the plants left by the previous owners that I really really love!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So far 3 of my hanging baskets are done, one more to do. Hubby has 3 more to do.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I really dont know what to put in my baskets this year. Other then lobelia and petunias (which I used last year) I dont know many other trailing annuals.
I have done the tubs today though! Some ageratum, nicotiana and some silver foliage plants. Hopefully they will get a chance to grow before the slugs get to them!
Halfway through sorting out my fernery too. Which is what I call the teeniest little shady corner of my patio where hardly any light gets! Ive got some lovely tubs of ferns, ivy, a pond (large Wilko planter with pondweed, marginal grass and dwarf water lily), also a little bed with more ferns, cyclamen, chocolate mint and a small blackberry.

Sounds like everyone else has dirt under their fingernails too!!LOL


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok without actually seeing them, when did you plant them? and when did you put them outside? ( if they are outside). Personally i would have said it's the wrong time for hyacinths. The ivy, i'm guessing if you purchased it recently, has been in a warm climate and the frost or cold nights we have had has got to it. Pansies are quite hardy plants.*
> *Just a note to people buying from shops and garden centres.
> Remember these place have had their plants in warm places. They don't care about selling them, whether or not the weather is right for them.*


I will get you a pic!! They've been outside since 12th april now, only over the hottest week they've died off. I got them from a cash and carry the man grows them from seeds and they are outside constantly... I'm going to take them out of the hanging baskets and try and save them... what plants go well together in hanging baskets?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> . I'm going to take them out of the hanging baskets and try and save them... what plants go well together in hanging baskets?


The ivy might be ok. I noticed that the ones I bought last year did nothing and even mostly died off but I left them and this year they have started to put on lots of new growth. Ivy tends to pick up in the second year.
(I need some advice on what to put in baskets too!).


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> The ivy might be ok. I noticed that the ones I bought last year did nothing and even mostly died off but I left them and this year they have started to put on lots of new growth. Ivy tends to pick up in the second year.
> (I need some advice on what to put in baskets too!).


*Ok, i have 1 more of my baskets to do. But so far i have put, trailing petunas, fushcias,( trailing) labellia ,( trailing) geraniums (not trailing) busy lizzies,( not trailing) double petunias( not trailing) and another plant i can't think of the name.lol. Forgive me for the spelling.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> I will get you a pic!! They've been outside since 12th april now, only over the hottest week they've died off. I got them from a cash and carry the man grows them from seeds and they are outside constantly... I'm going to take them out of the hanging baskets and try and save them... what plants go well together in hanging baskets?


*I might be wrong, but my guess is still down to temp. change.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just to add.. Nepeta is another lovely plant for hanging baskets.*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I might be wrong, but my guess is still down to temp. change.*


Ok thanks, i am going to change them this week and try and revive them in small pots, my roses in planters have died off too and all my tulips petals have blown away, its a nightmare this gardening lark!! lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> Ok thanks, i am going to change them this week and try and revive them in small pots, my roses in planters have died off too and all my tulips petals have blown away, its a nightmare this gardening lark!! lol


*My tulips are fine ( so far ) lol... I have a bleeding heart plant in my front garden, and every year the wind and rain smash it. But now, when this happens i chop it right back and it gives me another nice showing.*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone got photos of their hanging baskets???

I need inspiration


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> Has anyone got photos of their hanging baskets???
> 
> I need inspiration


*lol..they don't look too good yet, as most of the plants aren't in flower.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Just to add.. Nepeta is another lovely plant for hanging baskets.*


Ive got a tub of this right outside my backdoor! The cats arent interested but the bees and butterflies love the flowers.



Staceyxxx said:


> Ok thanks, i am going to change them this week and try and revive them in small pots, my roses in planters have died off too and all my tulips petals have blown away, its a nightmare this gardening lark!! lol


I had that trouble last year. What with the terrible weather it seemed like half the things I put in the garden just died, it gets quite depressing... However the other half are growing really well and I figure that even if I lose half of the new stuff I buy each year I will eventually fill the garden up!LOL


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive got a tub of this right outside my backdoor! The cats arent interested but the bees and butterflies love the flowers.
> 
> I had that trouble last year. What with the terrible weather it seemed like half the things I put in the garden just died, it gets quite depressing... However the other half are growing really well and I figure that even if I lose half of the new stuff I buy each year I will eventually fill the garden up!LOL


*Is it this one?*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive got a tub of this right outside my backdoor! The cats arent interested but the bees and butterflies love the flowers.
> 
> I had that trouble last year. What with the terrible weather it seemed like half the things I put in the garden just died, it gets quite depressing... However the other half are growing really well and I figure that even if I lose half of the new stuff I buy each year I will eventually fill the garden up!LOL


I thought it was just me making things die


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm experimenting with the hanging baskets this year. Going edible!

Cherry toms 
Strawberries
Chilies
Runner beans
Lettuce

Fingers crossed they work out ok!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JAChihuahua said:


> I'm experimenting with the hanging baskets this year. Going edible!
> 
> Cherry toms
> Strawberries
> ...


*This year i have planted my strawberries in those long green bags, and hung them on the gazebo. They have some flowers on them.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, it will be interesting to see what runner beans make of hanging baskets. Wont they feel like they are growing upside down?LOL
Im going to do a mix this year of half flowers and half basil and cherry toms.
The strawberries are in pots going up my steps and the runner beans will be trained up a drainpipe!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Major respect to everyone who does hanging baskets & bedding plants, I do like gardening but not dedicated enough or have enough time to keep up with watering etc. So I go for easy maintenance - shrubs that give interest at different times of the year and perennials. Result it it looks marginally respectable for most of the year and I never water, plus the birds seem to like it

Particularly with a Dougie I have to go for something that will withstand a battering and at least try again the following year! 

Don't mention buttercups - I didn't really do much gardening last year and paying the price this year, over the last two days have filled two bin bags just with buttercups and only done 3/4 of back garden yet - at least they are easier to get out than dandelions 

I was aiming for a cottagey sort of my little oasis type of look - can't see the fences or neighbours thing  Every now & then get fed up with the overgrown look and have a good hack back.

Janice re Bleeding Heart - supposed to be short lived but had the same couple of plants since we moved in over 14 years ago and its one of the stars just keeps coming back even surving neighbour not fastening his trailer on properly, smashing it to the ground along with the security light and shorting all my electric!

If you like neat & tidy my garden isn't for you, but if you like fairly easy looks ok from a distance it might be


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

DoodlesRule we just discovered bleeding hearts last year, i love them they are so pretty. We bought a couple last year and luckily they are back this year.
Your garden is beautiful. We are going more for easy maintenance but used to have similar planting arrangements to yours a few years back but the aches and pains and the getting older means that we have had to have a re think


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Janice, you did ask...

Here is the dump that will hopefully become a promising haven of beauty! Yes, its a raised garden...full of challenges!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Major respect to everyone who does hanging baskets & bedding plants, I do like gardening but not dedicated enough or have enough time to keep up with watering etc. So I go for easy maintenance - shrubs that give interest at different times of the year and perennials. Result it it looks marginally respectable for most of the year and I never water, plus the birds seem to like it
> 
> Particularly with a Dougie I have to go for something that will withstand a battering and at least try again the following year!
> 
> ...


*Your garden is beautiful. I bet you get lots of birds, yes? Hubby doesn't like trees, but if i had my way i'd plant more.
I was eyeing up some more silver birch at the weekend, but hubby said " you can forget those". lol...3 good sized ones for £20.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

nutty said:


> Janice, you did ask...
> 
> Here is the dump that will hopefully become a promising haven of beauty! Yes, its a raised garden...full of challenges!


*wow your going to have some fun doing that. But you have a nice sized border, and lots of pots.*


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Peanut is surveying the mess. Oh my, the house is a shell inside too.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

skip said:


> DoodlesRule we just discovered bleeding hearts last year, i love them they are so pretty. We bought a couple last year and luckily they are back this year.
> Your garden is beautiful. We are going more for easy maintenance but used to have similar planting arrangements to yours a few years back but the aches and pains and the getting older means that we have had to have a re think


Picture just for you and Janice then  Gardening books always say will leave a gap when they die back in late summer but mine never do, chop off anything going a bit yellow and seem to keep going till the first frosts.

Thank you for the kind words but the camera does indeed lie, I just don't take pics of the trampled bits. Its supposed to be easy but cutting it back is hard work so its either plead with my son, pay someone or concrete :huh: Anyone new to gardening do not believe the cram it in/ground cover theory of weeds then don't have room to grow - its just makes it harder to get them out!



nutty said:


> Janice, you did ask...
> 
> Here is the dump that will hopefully become a promising haven of beauty! Yes, its a raised garden...full of challenges!


Lots of potential it will look lovely and you will be surprised how quickly you can transform a garden (equally surprised how quickly it can revert back to a rural field lol). Your lawn is fab, just like mine  I tend to crop it out of photos, I blame the dog



JANICE199 said:


> *Your garden is beautiful. I bet you get lots of birds, yes? Hubby doesn't like trees, but if i had my way i'd plant more.
> I was eyeing up some more silver birch at the weekend, but hubby said " you can forget those". lol...3 good sized ones for £20.*


Why thank you Janice (creative photos I cut out the dead Eucalyptus, stuff Dougie has trampled and things the snails have decimated)  No major trees, largest is a cherry and laburnum rest are mock orange, forsythia and a couple of hazlenuts and the hedge is hawthorn so yes am lucky do get lots of birds - lots of finches, blue tits and blackbirds whereas parents only live 5 minutes away and they just get starlings & pigeons. Like to think its my plants but more likely that there is just a small holding the other side of my hedge then open fields but its more built up round parents, I just like the different heights and the fact it hides the neighbours - lol I sound a right antisocial mare


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Picture. Your lawn is fab, just like mine  I tend to crop it out of photos, I blame the dog


The lawn is really good in this pic. A few days ago it was knee high, and covered with allsorts of junk left by the previous tenant!


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Hmmmm, it will be interesting to see what runner beans make of hanging baskets. Wont they feel like they are growing upside down?LOL
> Im going to do a mix this year of half flowers and half basil and cherry toms.
> The strawberries are in pots going up my steps and the runner beans will be trained up a drainpipe!!


Its the dwarf runners - hestia I think theyre called, supposed to be great for containers, and thomsons seeds reccomend them for baskets too! We shall see!

Loads of inspiration on google images for edible hanging baskets!



















Still really pretty and colourful, but with the added bonus of being edible too!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

JAChihuahua said:


> Its the dwarf runners - hestia I think theyre called, supposed to be great for containers, and thomsons seeds reccomend them for baskets too! We shall see!
> 
> Loads of inspiration on google images for edible hanging baskets!
> 
> ...


Love the idea of one full of chillis!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, they look great! I love the lettuce one (and not coz I could imagine myself pretending to be a giraffe and having a crafty nibble as I walked by!LOL:lol.
Im finally done potting on today though. Evening primroses, basil, courgettes and umpteen geraniums have been moved to bigger accomodation! Cant believe Ive had my blowaway greenhouse for less then a month and it is chocka already!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Picture just for you and Janice then  =photos, I blame the dog
> 
> *I will take a picture of mine tomorrow, and of the hanging baskets done so far.Did you know you can get the bleeding heart plant in white? Not so pretty imo. though.
> 
> *


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

I love the pics of the veggie baskets and tubs. I think I will give that a go as I have some seeds and they cost nothing do they...


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Many tiny seedlings are lost when you prick them out into bigger pots after germinating .I find it better to take the time to sow them into individual mini compartments of a seed tray.Then they can grow up to three or four inches high and have a decent root ball before transplanting.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok i've just taken these. Not at their best yet.*


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

You just can't beat and english garden.

There's nothing quite like one in all the world.

Mines full of Pines, Spruce and the odd Birch. I've managed to cultivate one or two peonies (White) but there's little point to anything of any great ornamental value. 

The effort is lost in the long winters.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Zaros said:


> You just can't beat and english garden.
> 
> There's nothing quite like one in all the world.
> 
> ...


*I love peonies, but haven't had them in the garden for years. It seems just when they look their best the wind and rain knock them to pieces.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

The baskets will look gorgeous once they fill in, Janice! We need an updated photo once everything is in fill swing!!



click said:


> Many tiny seedlings are lost when you prick them out into bigger pots after germinating .I find it better to take the time to sow them into individual mini compartments of a seed tray.Then they can grow up to three or four inches high and have a decent root ball before transplanting.


Ive got this problem with my snapdragon seedlings. I sowed them in a small tray and every single one of the little bu***rs came up! Now they are so tightly packed they resemble a tray of cress. Not quite sure how to pot them on...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> The baskets will look gorgeous once they fill in, Janice! We need an updated photo once everything is in fill swing!!
> 
> *I also did 3 large pots yesterday, but i'm need more plants.Then i have 2 troughs on the wall to do. I hope my brackets come today or tomorrow for my hanging baskets.
> 
> *


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I love peonies, but haven't had them in the garden for years. It seems just when they look their best the wind and rain knock them to pieces.*


The bloom on mine last about one whole week. 

It seems the height of summer is a signal for the bad weather to move in and then two days later, just as you say, they're in tatters and the petals are on the ground.






As you can see I've just tried to maintain the front of the house for the sake of presentation and homeliness whereas the rear is reserved solely for the dogs.
Although just beyond the trees we have the compensation and privilege of this view.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautiful pictures, and such lovely scenery to wake up to every day. Looking at your peonias you've given me the idea to tie up my bleeding heart plant.*


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive got this problem with my snapdragon seedlings. I sowed them in a small tray and every single one of the little bu***rs came up! Now they are so tightly packed they resemble a tray of cress. Not quite sure how to pot them on...


So much easier even with the smallest seeds if you sow them in mini segmented trays.These will be allowed to grow to three inches at least before transplanting on into 3 inch pots or straight into the beds.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I've done my bit of gardening, well as much as you can do when you live in a Victorian terraced house with a little bit of border at the front all concrete at the back


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

PetloverJo said:


> I've done my bit of gardening, well as much as you can do when you live in a Victorian terraced house with a little bit of border at the front all concrete at the back


*Looking good. You've made good use of the space you have.Looking at your picture, reminds me, i need some trellis.:thumbsup:*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I really like your garden, PetloverJo! I have a very similar looking space along the side of my house before the steps up into the garden. Im currently trying to grow some nice climbers and evergreen shrubs in tubs to make it look more 'gardeny'!
(oh, and I have the exact same shelves! Half are currently in my bedroom and the other half is in the greenhouse as staging!LOL).


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

If you like looking at gardens and getting ideas for your own,have a look at this thread.The guy is rich and has all the space in the world but his garden is incredible.It's a long thread but worth flicking through if only to look at the pictures, especially the recent ones.A really beautiful garden that would put Alan Titmarsh to shame.

Goodbye lawn. Hello pond! | Gardeners Corner - Gardening Forum

An example from page 8


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow!! Im both in awe and seething with jealousy! What a fantastic garden...


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Oooooh going for new plants tomorrow


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Lord only knows how much he spent on plants,he says he begged and borrowed many.But even so he must have been the garden centres favourite customer.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Today i got 4 small conifer type trees (have snow in the name) LOADS of pansies, and a fuchsia bush 

put a small conifer and 3 pansies per hanging basket  (only got 2)

Fuchsia in a big pot (will go in ground when its suitable..

*My tulips petals have fallen off is that it for this year or will some grow back?*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> *My tulips petals have fallen off is that it for this year or will some grow back?*


Thats your lot for the year! If they are in the ground you can leave them and they will grow back next year or if they are in tubs I think you are supposed to lift them out and store them somewhere dry then replant them.
(I just binned all of mine as the bulbs are quite toxic and Alfie will put anything in his gob!!).

Ive just noticed my pea shoots in their tub are, well...shooting up! Next week Im planning on doing the wall baskets. Im experimenting with watering this year by putting a 500ml coke bottle with the end cut off in the back of the baskets to make it easier and quicker.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Thats your lot for the year! If they are in the ground you can leave them and they will grow back next year or if they are in tubs I think you are supposed to lift them out and store them somewhere dry then replant them.
> (I just binned all of mine as the bulbs are quite toxic and Alfie will put anything in his gob!!).
> 
> Ive just noticed my pea shoots in their tub are, well...shooting up! Next week Im planning on doing the wall baskets. Im experimenting with watering this year by putting a 500ml coke bottle with the end cut off in the back of the baskets to make it easier and quicker.


I've took them all out and put the on top of coal house to dry out (they were in planters) i've put pansies in the planters the tulips were in


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Been very busy in the garden, 90% sorted now. Will add some pictures later after i've been out and got more soil.*


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, after a week of trying to reclaim the garden at my OHs house he is doing up to sell, it seems I have already upset the back neighbour by holding a bonfire! He poked his head over the back fence, and couldnt fail to see that I was literally dwarfed by the mountain of hedge trimmings, when he suggested I could bag it up and take it to the tip or else get a skip! Any way, after he disappeared I stuck some more branches on the fire in annoyance :blushing:

We still have most of that mountain to get rid of. Not looking forward to about 10 trips to the tip to get rid of it...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

nutty said:


> Well, after a week of trying to reclaim the garden at my OHs house he is doing up to sell, it seems I have already upset the back neighbour by holding a bonfire! He poked his head over the back fence, and couldnt fail to see that I was literally dwarfed by the mountain of hedge trimmings, when he suggested I could bag it up and take it to the tip or else get a skip! Any way, after he disappeared I stuck some more branches on the fire in annoyance :blushing:
> 
> We still have most of that mountain to get rid of. Not looking forward to about 10 trips to the tip to get rid of it...


*Sod the neighbour, have another bonfire. That's one thing i love to do, much to my hubby's annoyance.
Years ago, we took down an old shed and i was still out in the garden at 1am burning it.*


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

My OH seems to think you cant hold a bonfire until after 6pm. I cant find anything stating this is the case when I have looked on the internet. All it says is that you can be served a public nuisance order if you hold regular bonfires, and that it is an offence to let smoke from a bonfire drift across a road. Tempted to have another fire today. We dont live in the house so we arent there in the evening, so I am thinking of having a fire in the day...as long as it isnt fine weather and people dont have their washing out 

Edited to say, I can't believe that I am actually hoping for some crap weather today...not too wet, or my fire wont go well, but slightly chilly with a dampness will suit me fine :blushing:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok just 2 pics for now. I hope they come out as they are pretty big..sorry about that.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

nutty said:


> My OH seems to think you cant hold a bonfire until after 6pm. I cant find anything stating this is the case when I have looked on the internet. All it says is that you can be served a public nuisance order if you hold regular bonfires, and that it is an offence to let smoke from a bonfire drift across a road. Tempted to have another fire today. We dont live in the house so we arent there in the evening, so I am thinking of having a fire in the day...as long as it isnt fine weather and people dont have their washing out
> 
> Edited to say, I can't believe that I am actually hoping for some crap weather today...not too wet, or my fire wont go well, but slightly chilly with a dampness will suit me fine :blushing:


I saw this earlier.
https://www.gov.uk/garden-bonfires-rules

*If i have a bonfire i do it in the evenings. I hate it when neighbours have bonfires during the daytime, because if the weather is nice i've usually got washing out.*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *If i have a bonfire i do it in the evenings. I hate it when neighbours have bonfires during the daytime, because if the weather is nice i've usually got washing out.*


Some people can be selfish about bonfires. During that really lovely May bank holiday weekend I was confined to the house coz my neighbours decided to have a bonfire on the saturday and sunday (selfish, selfish ***s!!).

At the moment the weather is annoying me too though! The night time temps seem abit too low to put alot of things out....


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Janice your garden looks lovely! 

Mine is currently a jungle. Operation tidy garden starts when it's not raining! It's a big job and will involve many bonfires as there is no decent access to the outside world. Will post progress photos as I go!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Some people can be selfish about bonfires. During that really lovely May bank holiday weekend I was confined to the house coz my neighbours decided to have a bonfire on the saturday and sunday (selfish, selfish ***s!!).
> 
> At the moment the weather is annoying me too though! The night time temps seem abit too low to put alot of things out....


*I know what you mean about selfish neighbours, we had one a few doors down that would burn wire during the day to get the copper.
God, what ever happened to the days when neighbours would tell each other if they were going to have a bonfire, so they could get their washing in?
As for the plants, all of ours are now outside, and 99.9 % planted. Now they have 2 choices.
*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> Janice your garden looks lovely!
> 
> Mine is currently a jungle. Operation tidy garden starts when it's not raining! It's a big job and will involve many bonfires as there is no decent access to the outside world. Will post progress photos as I go!


*Thank you. I hope its going to look a lot better once all the flowers are out.
I look forward to seeing the updates of your garden.*


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Major respect to everyone who does hanging baskets & bedding plants, I do like gardening but not dedicated enough or have enough time to keep up with watering etc. So I go for easy maintenance - shrubs that give interest at different times of the year and perennials. Result it it looks marginally respectable for most of the year and I never water, plus the birds seem to like it
> 
> Particularly with a Dougie I have to go for something that will withstand a battering and at least try again the following year!
> 
> ...


I love your garden,even the big sheep looks great.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thank you. I hope its going to look a lot better once all the flowers are out.
> I look forward to seeing the updates of your garden.*


I will get the first photos before I do anything, you'll be shocked :blushing:

It's got potential to be a great little haven, so will have to put in the man hours to make it look good!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> I will get the first photos before I do anything, you'll be shocked :blushing:
> 
> It's got potential to be a great little haven, so will have to put in the man hours to make it look good!


*I look forward to the before and after, or in between shots.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I am so pleased with the brackets i got from Ebay. Had another 2 come today, that makes 5 in total. They sit on top of concrete posts.*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We've cleared the front border & planted mixed snapdragons, geraniums in 2 shades of pink & mixed cosmos.

I say 'we' it was actually my OH while I had to stay indoors writing an assignment


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok just 2 pics for now. I hope they come out as they are pretty big..sorry about that.*


OMG I Love your little girl and boy planters! They are so cute!! :thumbup1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

SammyJo said:


> OMG I Love your little girl and boy planters! They are so cute!! :thumbup1:


*I got them from a market.. Believe it or not they were much cheaper then the garden centre. I paid £10 each for them.*


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

OH came back from the garden centre yesterday with loads of little veg plants, sweetcorn, beans, swedes, peas, courgettes, pak choi, peas....just putting in a last half hour at work before I get me wellies on to compost the veg plot next door. I feel like I've got an allotment, it's great 

He also brought me some bush tomatoes, so shopping for hanging baskets at the end of the week. Now if he could just make enough money for me to stop work and spend all day in the garden...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

myshkin said:


> OH came back from the garden centre yesterday with loads of little veg plants, sweetcorn, beans, swedes, peas, courgettes, pak choi, peas....just putting in a last half hour at work before I get me wellies on to compost the veg plot next door. I feel like I've got an allotment, it's great
> 
> He also brought me some bush tomatoes, so shopping for hanging baskets at the end of the week. Now if he could just make enough money for me to stop work and spend all day in the garden...


*These are the ones we have now. Much better.
14" Easy Fill Hanging Baskets (GREEN) garden flower container & Spare Panels | eBay*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I was considering buying one of those baskets this year...last year my trailing fuschia didnt really do that much trailing and as the basket was quite high you really couldnt see much plantlife going on!LOL
I like the idea of the fence brackets Janice. Nice way to add more colour without losing space. Im all about the wall baskets this year though! My fences are only 4ft high and Ive already squeezed gooseberries, blackcurrants, redcurrants, raspberries, tayberries, blackberries, herbs and flowers into the borders underneath (and they are less then a foot wide). I needed my baskets to be compact and bijou!
Ive potted on my veggies for the last time today too. Next stop for the toms, cucumbers, peppers, melons, courgettes, beans, and salad modules is the garden....now I just need some decent weather!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *These are the ones we have now. Much better.
> 14" Easy Fill Hanging Baskets (GREEN) garden flower container & Spare Panels | eBay*


They look like a good idea...much better than those disintegrating coir thingies I had at my last house. It would be good to get little toms dangling from them. 



catz4m8z said:


> I was considering buying one of those baskets this year...last year my trailing fuschia didnt really do that much trailing and as the basket was quite high you really couldnt see much plantlife going on!LOL
> I like the idea of the fence brackets Janice. Nice way to add more colour without losing space. Im all about the wall baskets this year though! My fences are only 4ft high and Ive already squeezed gooseberries, blackcurrants, redcurrants, raspberries, tayberries, blackberries, herbs and flowers into the borders underneath (and they are less then a foot wide). I needed my baskets to be compact and bijou!
> Ive potted on my veggies for the last time today too. Next stop for the toms, cucumbers, peppers, melons, courgettes, beans, and salad modules is the garden....*now I just need some decent weather!*


I know, have to keep reminding OH that without sun, the corn will come to nothing....he doesn't want to accept the possibility of failure though :laugh:

Well, after an hour of double digging, and emptying a compost bin, I think I've earned my wine tonight 

I was dead chuffed with my compost - sheep poo (from a friend's lamb shed), chicken poo and bunny poo all went in - it's lovely, all crumbly and black......I've turned into one of those compost nuts, I think


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

myshkin said:


> I know, have to keep reminding OH that without sun, the corn will come to nothing....he doesn't want to accept the possibility of failure though :laugh:


I only started gardening properly last year and figure that if I could grow some food to eat in last years disaster weather then I should probably be able to grow _something_ this year! Hopefully your OH will be able to pick some lovely sweetcorn later on (last year I grew pumpkins and had beautiful, impressive plants but it was too wet and cloudy to actually develop any pumpkins!LOL).


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lol Did i mention i have 2 gooseberries on my goose. bush? I thought hubby and i could have 1 each on cocktail sticks.:lol::lol:*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been given the task of doing my son's garden for him, because he is a chef I am thinking of an ornamental kitchen garden type thing as I think that will get him more involved himself and he is pretty keen on the idea (whether thats growing veg or just me doing his garden am not quite sure lol . ) Never done veg/fruit so doing some reading at the moment.

I did ask his girlfriend for her views and she doesn't care - not she doesn't mind just literally doesn't care! She is really into the house so don't understand how you can have absolutely no interest in what your garden will be like. Takes all sorts I suppose


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> I have been given the task of doing my son's garden for him, because he is a chef I am thinking of an ornamental kitchen garden type thing


Ooooh, that sounds lovely! Thats probably closest to what Ive got as my garden is sooo small. I have 4 raised beds (2 3ft x 4ft and 2 3ft x 6ft) for growing my veg, painted a lovely bright blue! Then I grow herbs and fruit down the borders and in pots, along with easy flowers (things like fuschias, buddleia and anything self seeding and pretty). 
Its all quite low maintenance but very productive. And nothing beats going out into the garden at tea time and coming back with a colander filled with fresh, organic, grown with love produce.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Done the path at side of the house today

In day light.... (With Charlie)



In the dark....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> Done the path at side of the house today
> 
> In day light.... (With Charlie)
> 
> ...


*Looking very nice..i've got some more gardening to do tomorow. I got some new lights and will take some pics when i've charged my camera battery.
I could spend a small fortune at this time of year.*


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Looking very nice..i've got some more gardening to do tomorow. I got some new lights and will take some pics when i've charged my camera battery.
> I could spend a small fortune at this time of year.*


So could i! these are all from poundland  The string lights are actually little solar dragon flies, i want some solar lights to go in the little conifer pots. Plus side, my plants don't need me to water them tonight its hammering it down!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the lights. Ive got a net of solar lights on my fence and they are brilliant, keep going for hours even in poor light. Im going to buy a string to put up in my alleyway next month.
Just in the process of hardening everything off to go outside at the mo....keep forgetting what trays are supposed to be where!LOL


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Omg we have hail stones, my poor plants will be smashed to bits.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I planted some cabbage plants my friend gave me yesturday. This morning they were all standing nice and tall and looking fine. Now it is hailing marbles size stones, all will be battered now I think.

My gooseberry bushes are loaded with friut but not so much as one flower on the blueberries, don't know why, the weather I suspect


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> I planted some cabbage plants my friend gave me yesturday. This morning they were all standing nice and tall and looking fine. Now it is hailing marbles size stones, all will be battered now I think.
> 
> My gooseberry bushes are loaded with friut but not so much as one flower on the blueberries, don't know why, the weather I suspect


*We have had 3 lots of hail stones this morning. It's just stopped raining so i will go check my plants. My gooseberry bush only has a few fruit so far, but it's the 1st year.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *We have had 3 lots of hail stones this morning. It's just stopped raining so i will go check my plants. My gooseberry bush only has a few fruit so far, but it's the 1st year.*


What variety of gooseys have you got. We have Invicta and it is very prolific, still got some of lasy years in the freezer even though OH would have gooseberry or rhubarb crumble at every meal if he had his way.

It keeps hailing and raining and I have been cooking so have not got round to inspecting the garden yet


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> What variety of gooseys have you got. We have Invicta and it is very prolific, still got some of lasy years in the freezer even though OH would have gooseberry or rhubarb crumble at every meal if he had his way.
> 
> It keeps hailing and raining and I have been cooking so have not got round to inspecting the garden yet


*I'm not sure what variety i have, i got it cheap £1 also a red currant bush. At the moment it's about 12 inches high. I've just looked and there are a few gooseberries on it. I'll take a picture later.
Just to add, plants are ok, i've just checked them.*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Our garden is just starting to take shape

From this









and basically something like this amount of rubbish and 3 skips









To this









Then .. the next stage
















Now we have this


























All the slabs and raised beds have been done by OH working damn hard.

The next stage is the cat run down the bottom of the garden and ive managed to swing it to about 12ft long and about 6ft wide :thumbup:

Jan those hanging baskets are fab, we got some from the royal welsh a few years ago


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

wow welshjet! 

That looks absolutely gorgeous!! 

What a transformation - I would be very proud


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Our garden is just starting to take shape
> 
> From this
> 
> ...


*Omg, stunning. I can appreciate how much hard work you and your hubby must have put into that.
It's a great feeling of satisfaction to see a garden transformed. Beats housework any day.*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Omg, stunning. I can appreciate how much hard work you and your hubby must have put into that.
> It's a great feeling of satisfaction to see a garden transformed. Beats housework any day.*


:lol: -hes not my hubby -yet I gave him the option of two W's

1 a will
2 a wedding

And he went for a will pmsl 

Thank you for your comments, he has worked blinking hard and im proud of what he's achieved and all himself.

And we have just had the wood delivered for my cat run :thumbup1:

Which is going here

Aww love him he dont half spoil me

Your garden pics are fab x make sure though you post some pics of your baskets I adore baskets x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

welshjet said:


> :lol: -hes not my hubby -yet I gave him the option of two W's
> 
> 1 a will
> 2 a wedding
> ...


*I will take some pics as soon as this damn rain stops. They are coming along fine, so far. lol
I've still got petunas , sweet williams , busy lizzies, and trailing lobelia to go in.
I ordered some more solar garden lights ( which i could spend a fortune on ), and i hope they will be here tomorow.*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

This is where the cat run is going










for almost a full view, here it is










Where there is an old frame of a wishing well, eventually this will be chippings with a welsh slate water feature monolith and there is I other cut out (there is a white rubble sack you can just make out) will be turfed with a cut out for my Jasmine tree I hope, and my honeysuckle in a milk churn perched at the far end

We just got showers here wuth black skies.

Whose winning now in the basket stakes between you and your hubby x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Wow, i've just shown hubby your garden, he says " that looks great, doesn't it".
Now the hanging basket saga, hubby cheated, he lost 8 of the gates to go in the last one of his baskets. Plus i might add, he only did 2 of the 7 done. so i will do the last one.*


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I have a lovely Victoria Plum tree to plant tomorrow. Its currently soaking as advised in water overnight. Have always wanted to have a fruit tree  I hope it goes somewhere and I don't mange to kill it as it wasnt cheap!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jackie99 said:


> Well I have a lovely Victoria Plum tree to plant tomorrow. Its currently soaking as advised in water overnight. Have always wanted to have a fruit tree  I hope it goes somewhere and I don't mange to kill it as it wasnt cheap!


*I love vic. plums and would love a couple of trees ( vics) in the garden. But hubby doesn't like the idea. I was thinking about getting some of those that you can grow in pots, that don't grow very high.*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Jan -still cant see anything that looks like a palm tree either in or outside :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Jan -still cant see anything that looks like a palm tree either in or outside :lol:


*I'm so laughing. did you show a picture of the aftermath of a tsunami? that's where i got the palm trees from.:blush::lol:*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm so laughing. did you show a picture of the aftermath of a tsunami? that's where i got the palm trees from.:blush::lol:*


Pmsl the photo was used as an example of the amount of rubbish and state of our garden was as a comparison as unfortunately we never took photos, 

That photo was from one of the most beautiful places that I have been lucky to visit, I tell people to imagine a landfil site - Goa

As to a tsumani - nope thats a normal, rubbish just dumped on the side of the road - im not gonna ask who you thought the fella was:ciappa: x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Pmsl the photo was used as an example of the amount of rubbish and state of our garden was as a comparison as unfortunately we never took photos,
> 
> That photo was from one of the most beautiful places that I have been lucky to visit, I tell people to imagine a landfil site - Goa
> 
> As to a tsumani - nope thats a normal, rubbish just dumped on the side of the road - im not gonna ask who you thought the fella was:ciappa: x


*lmao...so funny. you had me thinking you lived abroad in some sunny country.:blushing::lol::lol:*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunnier climates -, I did many years ago but came back home to roost about 9/10 years ago


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Spent most of yesturday i the garden. Planted out some runner beans fromthe greenhouse, they where getting tall, put upsomenettingthe mange tout to climb up, planted the courgettes and put the cherry tomatoes in theit pots. Just hope the weather does not turn too nasty.
Took these photo's this morning

The veg patch
URL=http://s10.photobucket.com/user/bisbow/media/Blossom013_zps9ec5d936.jpg.html]







[/URL]

From the bedroom window, OH getting ready to cut the grass

The clematis from the back


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Spent most of yesturday i the garden. Planted out some runner beans fromthe greenhouse, they where getting tall, put upsomenettingthe mange tout to climb up, planted the courgettes and put the cherry tomatoes in theit pots. Just hope the weather does not turn too nasty.
> Took these photo's this morning
> 
> The veg patch
> ...


*Looks great...I have planted 4 clematis this year. My veg. patch is very bare. Only 4 tom. plants and a gooseberry bush.*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow Bisbow, that clematis is massive and gorgeous x


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The clematis is about 20 years old now, one pink and one white,the pink one always blooms first.

My goosberry plants are the bushes just behind the corgettes, fairly big now and they must be about 10 years old.

Still not a flower on the blueberries, no idea why, shame, I love blueberry pie


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> The clematis is about 20 years old now, one pink and one white,the pink one always blooms first.
> 
> My goosberry plants are the bushes just behind the corgettes, fairly big now and they must be about 10 years old.
> 
> Still not a flower on the blueberries, no idea why, shame, I love blueberry pie


*Don't know if this will be of any help, but worth a look.
BBC - Gardening - Gardening Guides - Techniques - Grow blueberries*


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello green fingered pfers! Anyone got any cat friendly ways to stop slugs from destroying my newly planted pots? There's slug trails all over the soil. In the past I've put down slug pellets but now my cat goes outside I need a different tactic?


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Adhesive copper tape round the pots.They won't cross it.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

My back garden is in a bad way, 6 years of me neglecting it and 5 years before that from previous people who lived here.. My bother has started clearing it tonight, the fire reached 25 foot!!!!! This is a mamoth job!!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Most of our garden is yet to bloom but here are a few pictures of one corner that is blooming.. the buddleia smells devine come evening, we have another one but not quite as big on the other side, it flowers much later. The spirea has already bloomed, again smells beautiful.

The other plants I can't recall their names


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I love vic. plums and would love a couple of trees ( vics) in the garden. But hubby doesn't like the idea. I was thinking about getting some of those that you can grow in pots, that don't grow very high.*


I have 3 minarette fruit trees in large pots. 1 plum and 2 apples. They dont take up any room at all but are about 6-7 ft tall and the apples looked lovely with lots of blossom on a few weeks ago. Sadly I havent had any blossom on the plum yet but I only got them last year so not expecting fruit this year. Now I have a greenhouse I was planning on getting a mini peach or nectarine too.



Bisbow said:


> Still not a flower on the blueberries, no idea why, shame, I love blueberry pie


Thats a shame... my 2 blueberries are both flowering at the moment. I love the flowers too, very pretty cream bell shaped ones.

Im still hardening everything off as I dont trust the weather at all! Hopefully by the beginning of june though I will have the french beans, courgettes, outdoor toms and cukes planted. The hanging baskets filled with annuals and more tomatos. All the pansies, coleus, aqueligias, geraniums and chervil potted up and the sweet peas in the ground. :thumbup:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Don't know if this will be of any help, but worth a look.
> BBC - Gardening - Gardening Guides - Techniques - Grow blueberries*


Thanks for this, willstudy it when I am more awake


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Made a start on my garden this weekend. I am now covered in stings from nettles and hit myself in the head with a rake. 

Need more tools before I can tackle the rest. 

Question, how does one get rid of garden waste if you've got no car?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> Made a start on my garden this weekend. I am now covered in stings from nettles and hit myself in the head with a rake.
> 
> Need more tools before I can tackle the rest.
> 
> Question, how does one get rid of garden waste if you've got no car?


*If it's tree's/ grass ect, i love to burn it all. Hubby hates me doing this. We are allowed to put garden waste in our green bin.*


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I think I'll burn it all one evening, probably the easiest thing to do. 

I hurt all over from stinging nettles!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

smiler84 said:


> Hello green fingered pfers! Anyone got any cat friendly ways to stop slugs from destroying my newly planted pots? There's slug trails all over the soil. In the past I've put down slug pellets but now my cat goes outside I need a different tactic?


Try a beer trap or crushed egg shells/coffee beans or tea leaves


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*My Gooseberry bush and a couple of the hanging baskets. I think i need to practice more with my camera. lol 
*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Your garden looks a picture, mine is a case of stick thigs in, say a little prayer and let nature take it's course. I am pretty lucky with most things but it does not look nearly as neat and tidy as yours.

Do you win lots of prizes, if you don't you should


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Your garden looks a picture, mine is a case of stick thigs in, say a little prayer and let nature take it's course. I am pretty lucky with most things but it does not look nearly as neat and tidy as yours.
> 
> Do you win lots of prizes, if you don't you should


*Thank you for your lovely comments. But i will be honest and say, it's only at this time of the year we bother with the garden. We like it to look nice when we are sitting out there.
I will add more pictures when everything is in full bloom. Also one at night,when the lights are on.
I've just been so lucky/ unlucky. I was talking to hubby just now on the phone, and happened to see a woodpecker on one of the feeders. I was over the moon. But it flew away before i could get my camera.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Birds can be so uncoperative can't they. 
I had the same thing happen when I spotted a jay on the table. We don't see many but he flew before I could get the camera, beautiful birds.

I was only saying what I thought about your garden. it is lovely, you obviousley have more patients than me, lets hope we get the weather so you can sit out and enjoy it


----------



## click (Dec 23, 2011)

Bisbow said:


> it is lovely, you obviousley have more *patients* than me


Didn't know you were a doctor Janice? Plenty of time for gardening eh?


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

click said:


> Didn't know you were a doctor Janice? Plenty of time for gardening eh?


Oh dear,trust me to get them the wrong way round, but that is just me. I blame it in the fact I am left handed and do most things the wrong way round:biggrin:


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

poohdog said:


> You think you've got problems...


I feel your pain, that's what our garden is like, we don't even have grass, its just weeds soil and some rotten decking ):

And it all needs sorting out in the next two weeks as well

I started this time last year <_<


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Jan, is that magic carpet, next to the goosgogg bush?

Them baskets are looking :thumbup:

Any idea if you can get replacement gate/pop outs for the baskets?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Birds can be so uncoperative can't they.
> I had the same thing happen when I spotted a jay on the table. We don't see many but he flew before I could get the camera, beautiful birds.
> 
> I was only saying what I thought about your garden. it is lovely, you obviousley have more patients than me, lets hope we get the weather so you can sit out and enjoy it





Bisbow said:


> Oh dear,trust me to get them the wrong way round, but that is just me. I blame it in the fact I am left handed and do most things the wrong way round:biggrin:


*LOL re. spelling mistake, i would have spelt it the same way.
And i blame my bad spelling on the fact i hated school.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Jan, is that magic carpet, next to the goosgogg bush?
> 
> Them baskets are looking :thumbup:
> 
> Any idea if you can get replacement gate/pop outs for the baskets?


*Ah! now you talk about getting spare gates, the answer is yes. BUT, and there is a but, lol.
Hubby being the typical male, put 8 gates " away" in a " safe place. Yep you've guessed, we can't find them. He ordered some more, great i thought, but they are too big.
Having said that, he did make them fit.*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *He did make them fit.*


Well done him


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone gardening today?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Staceyxxx said:


> Anyone gardening today?


*I've been out watering and moving a few pots. We have a very big bay tree we are going to give a good trim shortly.
You?*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Some plants going mad,but many are still in the bud stage...should be a mass of colour in a fortnight.Must be nice to have a square garden like Janice,mine is narrow but very long.
I've had to be careful with the pennies this year so I've made do with what I could overwinter and cuttings.



















I've made a lot of use of the yellow Oxalis Spiralis Vulcanicols (Shamrock plant) 'Cos it spreads like mad and looks nice.










And it costs nothing with cuttings sprouting roots in 10 days in a glass of water.Overwinters in a cold greenhouse or indoors...well worth getting.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

The gardens are looking gorgeous, Poohdog and Janice! I think we are still a few weeks off the biggest flowering displays though (something to look forward to!).
Alot of stuff I grew from seed this year and planted out so I will have to wait to get decent results from my snapdragons, pansies and aqulegias! I do have some petunias and begonias which are looking nice and masses of nicotiana which has swamped the pots entirely (although it smells of ......nothing!).
Edibles are doing well too! Currently eatin strawberries, salad leaves and radishes and looking forward to raspberries, tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, spring onions, beetroot, blackberries, apples, spinach, carrots, potatoes, french beans and peas!!:dita:
(Im just a gardening fool this year!!LOL).


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Some plants going mad,but many are still in the bud stage...should be a mass of colour in a fortnight.Must be nice to have a square garden like Janice,mine is narrow but very long.
> I've had to be careful with the pennies this year so I've made do with what I could overwinter and cuttings.
> 
> 
> ...


*Your garden is looking great.
I should point out, my garden isn't square though. It is 60 feet long by approx. 24 wide.
It's probably my photography that's misleading.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> The gardens are looking gorgeous, Poohdog and Janice! I think we are still a few weeks off the biggest flowering displays though (something to look forward to!).
> Alot of stuff I grew from seed this year and planted out so I will have to wait to get decent results from my snapdragons, pansies and aqulegias! I do have some petunias and begonias which are looking nice and masses of nicotiana which has swamped the pots entirely (although it smells of ......nothing!).
> Edibles are doing well too! Currently eatin strawberries, salad leaves and radishes and looking forward to raspberries, tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, spring onions, beetroot, blackberries, apples, spinach, carrots, potatoes, french beans and peas!!:dita:
> (Im just a gardening fool this year!!LOL).


*Next year i so want some patio fruit trees.
Are your blackberries in pots?*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Next year i so want some patio fruit trees.
> Are your blackberries in pots?*


I have 2 apple tress and a plum in tubs. Im def getting some apples this year but plums are a bust sadly. They do take a buttload of watering but I love them, they are almost like pets!!LOL
My blackberry is a Loch Ness which is a thornless, small variety. I had a very shady corner where not alot else was going to thrive...so its now filled with blackberries(trained againest the fence), chocolate mint and ferns!
I kept planning to put in more 'pretty' planting but then I love my edibles too much!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well since posting on this thread that I was planting a plum tree I have gone a tad crazy and also planted 20 strawberry plants. Some Blackberry bushes. A variety of flowers and lastly cauliflowers! I have no idea what I am doing with the cauli's so if they work out it will be fantastic! I am getting real green fingered. Now on the look out for a peach tree since the plum tree 'seems' to be coming along nicely


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

poohdog said:


> You think you've got problems...


Not as bad as my next door neighbours property


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've been out watering and moving a few pots. We have a very big bay tree we are going to give a good trim shortly.
> You?*


None  been strawberry picking instead


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Etienne said:


> Not as bad as my next door neighbours property


*Wanna bet?*


----------

